# John 12:20ff - What day does this history take place on?



## mgkortus (Jul 1, 2016)

John 12:20ff records the history of the Greeks who desired to see Jesus. This passage follows after the account of Jesus' triumphal entry into Jerusalem.
My question: on which day of the Passion Week did this occur? While I do not think it is possible to determine definitively on what day this occurred, I would like to know whether there is a generally accepted view.


----------



## MW (Jul 1, 2016)

From the contents of Edersheim's "Life and Times:"



> Book V, Chapter 3
> The Third Day in Passion-Week
> The Events of That Day
> The Question of Christ's Authority
> ...


----------

